# Diamond Willow



## boxwoodruler (Jan 11, 2013)

Check out this one! The diamonds look like ears. Lots of hours in this one.

http://r.ebay.com/6Mwmy8


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Sort of the reverse of removing or lessening knots. Cut out the wood surrounding the deformities. Most unusual.


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

I have to say, it's also rather creepy to me. Just not my taste.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like a lot of hard work!


----------

